# Centerlock v 6-bolt Compatibility



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm searching for winter wheels for a 2017 Trek Domane. It has centerlock discs and RS685 brakes. 

Will 6-bolt discs work in this configuration? Deals seem to be easier to find for the 6-bolt setup.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

They make adapters, http://tinyurl.com/yb57jknq but the best rotors are the Shimano Ice Tech regardless of price. They aren't crazy expensive either.

http://tinyurl.com/y7a73gfl


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think adapters are the solution to my problem. I probably didn't phrase the question very well.

I want to remove a wheel with center lock rotor/hub and replace it with a wheel 6-bolt rotor/hub. 

Are wheels with 6-bolt hubs/rotors interchangeable with those with center lock? Will the rotor align properly within the calipers? (Presuming all the correct choices have been made re: rotor diameter, axle length, axle diameter.)


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Six bolt or center lock wheels are interchangeable. You will probably have to realign the brake calipers so they don't rub the rotor. Make sure you buy wheels with the correct thru axel or quick release as your current wheels. I realign by loosening the two caliper bolts (with the wheel installed) and clamp down on the brake lever and then retighten caliper. Spin wheel and check for rub. Sometimes I have to try it more than once.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I better understand your question and as stated above, it's just a realignment of the caliper. You would have to do this swapping almost any wheelset as it's very difficult to have all hubs place the rotor in exactly the same place. Best hope for minimal adjustment between wheels/hubs/rotors is to use the same ones for each set. Unlike rim brakes you can't just open the caliper while riding.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think I've got it now.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

This video and post should straighten everything up if you have any lingering questions. 






https://novemberbicycles.com/blogs/blog/disc-brakes-center-lock-versus-6-bolt


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

And maybe a bit off-topic, but where does Shimano's E-thru factor in? I understand that a 12x142 thru-axle hub isn't exactly the same as a 12x142 E-thru-axle hub.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Lombard said:


> And maybe a bit off-topic, but where does Shimano's E-thru factor in? I understand that a 12x142 thru-axle hub isn't exactly the same as a 12x142 E-thru-axle hub.


That's a different axle standard, but won't effect the wheel.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ergott said:


> That's a different axle standard, but won't effect the wheel.



A different axle standard as in a 12x142 E-thru-axle won't fit my 12x142 thru-axle bike?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Lombard said:


> A different axle standard as in a 12x142 E-thru-axle won't fit my 12x142 thru-axle bike?


I believe the ends that fit frame and fork are different.

I have DT RWS on my fork. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ergott said:


> I believe the ends that fit frame and fork are different.
> 
> I have DT RWS on my fork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Would this below explain? If so, it sounds like there could be issues:

All About Thru Axles - Fairwheel Bikes Blog 

_*"The E-thru Conundrum:* “E-Thru” is a Shimano-developed standard, with several variants sharing the E-Thru name. Fits are based on dropout thickness and use of internal threading or an external, replaceable nut. For example, a standard E-Thru 142 axle also fits on many E-Thru Boost 148 frames, while the standard E-Thru axle may be too long for many E-thru 142 frames because they require a shorter version. If possible, we strongly recommend using actual length measurements taken from your existing E-Thru axle when ordering a replacement. Don’t assume that because your frame is Boost 148 and uses E-Thru that it requires the E-Thru Boost 148 axle, as often it may not."_


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

That blog is the best source for information, glad you shared it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charlitin (Oct 2, 2011)

JSR said:


> I don't think adapters are the solution to my problem. I probably didn't phrase the question very well.
> 
> I want to remove a wheel with center lock rotor/hub and replace it with a wheel 6-bolt rotor/hub.
> 
> Are wheels with 6-bolt hubs/rotors interchangeable with those with center lock? Will the rotor align properly within the calipers? (Presuming all the correct choices have been made re: rotor diameter, axle length, axle diameter.)


You should be fine. It doesn't matter. Just look out for the new wheels to have the same rotor diameter. If not you will need spacers if it is a bigger rotor or it won't reach your brakes if it is a smaller rotor. 
The advantage of center lock bs 6bolt is alignment. Center lock runs straighter than 6 volt. 
Another advantage is ease of changing the rings. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

ergott said:


> They make adapters, http://tinyurl.com/yb57jknq but the best rotors are the Shimano Ice Tech regardless of price. They aren't crazy expensive either.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/y7a73gfl


Totally agree about the Ice Tech rotors. I was having squealing issues with my ride since day one. I replaced the rotor with the above rotor and new pads, and no more squealing. Stopping power increased, as well. Don't cheap out on brakes.


----------

